# Summer preparations-Tips VERY welcome!



## spud's_mum (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey guys!
I'm getting ready for spring/summer. I am going to be planting weeds, collecting food etc.

First, food:
Would anyone be able to list a few good plants for an outdoor enclosure please? It would be much appreciated. 

I am going to plant a couple of seed mixes that I have.
Last year I didn't have much luck and could only get them to seedling size
I was growing them in planters and seed trays in peat. What is the best stuff to grow them in?

Also,
This looks edible, any ideas if it is?



I took Spud out earlier while he ate as it was quite sunny. Of course, I took pictures


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 6, 2016)

My plans for an enclosure were to make a large table like enclosure on wheels with a mesh top. This is because I don't have a suitable space for a permanent enclosure as the only place gets no sun so if it's portable, I can move it so it constantly has sun/shade 
Do you think this could work?
All tips/criticism are welcome.
Pics of enclosures would also be helpful for some inspiration.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Taylor T. (Mar 6, 2016)

For plants I would suggest dandelion, dock, clover, plantain(broadleaf/longleaf), and hawksbit. Some plants do not do well in peat moss as it is very acidic. I really like the movable enclosure idea.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 6, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm getting ready for spring/summer. I am going to be planting weeds, collecting food etc.
> 
> First, food:
> ...


Sorry, can't give you advice, but I can say one thing: wonderful pics!


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 6, 2016)

Taylor T. said:


> For plants I would suggest dandelion, dock, clover, plantain(broadleaf/longleaf), and hawksbit. Some plants do not do well in peat moss as it is very acidic. I really like the movable enclosure idea.


Thank you!
I will look out for those.

I planted some seed mix in a planter with soil from my garden to see if that makes a difference


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry, can't give you advice, but I can say one thing: wonderful pics!


Thank you 
I have some better quality ones, but they're on my camera


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 6, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> I have some better quality ones, but they're on my camera


Can't wait to see them, I can assure you.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 6, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm getting ready for spring/summer. I am going to be planting weeds, collecting food etc.
> 
> First, food:
> ...


Yep, thats an edible thistle. My reds love em.
Plantains,dandilion,red,white and crimson clover, sow thistle, nettles, hibiscus plants.

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe the testudo's eat types of grass/Hay. Crimson clover when dried is used for hay, so in the green state may be an excellent choice. Look it up.


----------



## Pawciorc (Mar 6, 2016)

The plant from your first picture is sowthistle.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Mar 6, 2016)

*I used one of those kiddy wading pools , They are so light you could probably just drag it where you want it ? *


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 6, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm getting ready for spring/summer. I am going to be planting weeds, collecting food etc.
> 
> First, food:
> ...


This is an excellent site for a visual on weeds. 
If you can find any of these in your neighborhood then find if they are tort fodder before digging up and replanting in your enclosure. 


http://www.gardenwithoutdoors.org.uk/weed_guide


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 6, 2016)

Speedy-1 said:


> *I used one of those kiddy wading pools , They are so light you could probably just drag it where you want it ? *
> 
> View attachment 166990


 
That would probably be cheaper and easier way. Thank you 

Beautiful tort btw


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> This is an excellent site for a visual on weeds.
> If you can find any of these in your neighborhood then find if they are tort fodder before digging up and replanting in your enclosure.
> 
> 
> http://www.gardenwithoutdoors.org.uk/weed_guide


 Thank you!
Will check it out


----------



## Merrick (Mar 6, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> My plans for an enclosure were to make a large table like enclosure on wheels with a mesh top. This is because I don't have a suitable space for a permanent enclosure as the only place gets no sun so if it's portable, I can move it so it constantly has sun/shade
> Do you think this could work?
> All tips/criticism are welcome.
> Pics of enclosures would also be helpful for some inspiration.


http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200641819_200641819
Maybe a few of these or something bigger would work


----------



## Speedy-1 (Mar 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> That would probably be cheaper and easier way. Thank you
> 
> Beautiful tort btw


 *Thanks , I set the pool on one of those plastic patio tables. It is often windy here , so I set a 6" x 16" patio block in the center so I wouldn't have to chase it down the block ! *


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 12, 2016)

Lovely day today so I decided to do some planting 
Nasturtiums, seed mix and I also planted some weeds from my garden in a planter so when my dad puts weed killer down they are safe.





All with help from my trusty sidekick


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 12, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Lovely day today so I decided to do some planting
> Nasturtiums, seed mix and I also planted some weeds from my garden in a planter so when my dad puts weed killer down they are safe.
> View attachment 167375
> 
> ...


Nice. Is that 2nd plant up bittercress. 
Got tones of that. It spreads like wildfire, torts love it too. 
Love your sidekick. Mischievous I bet.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Nice. Is that 2nd plant up bittercress.
> Got tones of that. It spreads like wildfire, torts love it too.
> Love your sidekick. Mischievous I bet.


I'm pretty sure it's bittercress 
Spud doesn't seem to like it too much but I'm planting it anyway 

Monty loves to be a part of everything that's going on haha.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 12, 2016)

My dad was sorting the garden and said that he wanted to do something with the large planting area. I suggested a tortoise enclosure but the trouble is, there is wisteria, a pine tree and ivy surrounding it, all of which I think are poisonous. -_-


----------



## Taylor T. (Mar 12, 2016)

Is that a huge tennis ball or a tiny dog?


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 12, 2016)

Taylor T. said:


> Is that a huge tennis ball or a tiny dog?


Haha he is small, but that is a big tennis ball


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 13, 2016)

I was at the garden centre when I saw a sign saying "free wood"
Under it, there were hexagonal wooden tables that had previously been used for displaying plants.
I took it home and we are going to make it into his outdoor enclosure 
I need to raise the edges, waterproof it and line the bottom and I'm done


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 13, 2016)

Its a bit like this:


But it's a bit broken and has taller legs


----------



## Rue (Mar 13, 2016)

That's very cute! I hadn't seen that before!


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 13, 2016)

QUOTE="Rue, post: 1295344, member: 84572"]That's very cute! I hadn't seen that before![/QUOTE]
I will post pics of it when I start working on it


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 13, 2016)

As for plants:
At the garden centre, I noticed that they had loads of ting geraniums. I mean really tiny.
I was wondering if they were OK for an outdoor enclosure if I reply them and let them grow bigger until the old leaves are gone? 
What do you think?
I also bought pansy seeds.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Mar 13, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Its a bit like this:
> View attachment 167523
> 
> But it's a bit broken and has taller legs


 *Looks like you could make a nice tort table out of that , and the price was right ! Nice find ! *


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 13, 2016)

Speedy-1 said:


> *Looks like you could make a nice tort table out of that , and the price was right ! Nice find ! *


Yeah, seems a shame to leave the others 
Made everything a lot easier


----------



## Speedy-1 (Mar 13, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, seems a shame to leave the others
> Made everything a lot easier


 *Its a good start , progress reports ( with pics) are expected !  *


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Going to start growing soon.
Need to find a suitable place to plant it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 14, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 167587
> 
> Going to start growing soon.
> Need to find a suitable place to plant it


Trust me, the pansy here seems to self seed and grow anywhere there's any sort/kind of soil. Kinda like California poppy or dandelion, if there's a fluffy cats tail, you'll have it growing everywhere.


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 14, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 167587
> 
> Going to start growing soon.
> Need to find a suitable place to plant it


Are you using organic soil? And that table looks fantastic . Great idea.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Here's the soon-to-be enclosure 


I just need to make the edges higher, paint/waterproof it, get the staples out and put a base on


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Are you using organic soil? And that table looks fantastic . Great idea.


Yeah, I'm using organic soil


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Currently pulling the staples out


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Currently pulling the staples out
> View attachment 167596



Been there...done that! I used to wrap up my front porch in plastic for the plants for winter.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Been there...done that! I used to wrap up my front porch in plastic for the plants for winter.


I was doing it outside but it was too cold so I bought the broken bits inside.
Those staple guns that the garden centre use go very deep.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2016)

And it kills your fingers when you only pry up one side and the other is still embedded.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2016)

Are the walls going to be tall enough once you get the substrate in there? I love your idea.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> And it kills your fingers when you only pry up one side and the other is still embedded.


Yep!
I have done most of them, got 2 more sides to do but I will have to do them tomorrow because it is freezing cold out there!


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Are the walls going to be tall enough once you get the substrate in there? I love your idea.


Yeah, we are going to make them taller. 
Not sure how tall to go though as I have to put mesh over the top. How tall are your sides?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2016)

Most of my habitats are outside in regular yards with fences. I use three corral boards horizontally and they're 5.5" wide, so the fence ends up being about 16.5 inches tall.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Most of my habitats are outside in regular yards with fences. I use three corral boards horizontally and they're 5.5" wide, so the fence ends up being about 16.5 inches tall.


Thank you


----------



## DPtortiose (Mar 14, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> My dad was sorting the garden and said that he wanted to do something with the large planting area. I suggested a tortoise enclosure but the trouble is, there is wisteria, a pine tree and ivy surrounding it, all of which I think are poisonous. -_-



On a side note, tortoise tend to know what's poisonous pretty well on their own. While it certainly not recommended to grow poisonous plants inside an enclosure, most animals simply don't eat dangerous plants. Plants high in certain toxins often taste pretty horrible as well, serving as a defensive mechanism against predation. Although wild tortoises do seem to consume toxic plants without any (apparent) ill effects.

Drainage of the soil, orientation towards the sun and the sun hours would be more important to me. But your current solution looks like a great idea.

You could also take a look at this site: http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp Which also has a large section about 'normal' garden plants and shrubs. There are a great deal of plants that are very attractive in the garden and make a nice addition to your tortoise diet. I would recommend letting the plants settle and grow for a few months though, this will give the plant a better chance to survive the ‘harvest' and give pesticides a chance to 'wash off'.

If you're living with avid gardeners you'll most likely get an evil eye once in a while when you start to harvest.  But it is great fun to watch plants grow and bloom thank to your effort. Of course, you’ll most likely see them ripped to pieces, stomped into the ground or in small poops a cross the enclosure a few days later as well. But a happy tortoise as well.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

We've decided to put a very fine mesh like this on the bottom:


Then waterproof the planks of wood. This is so there is enough drainage.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Mar 14, 2016)

*It is shaping up great , I think Spud will be a happy little dude ! *


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Speedy-1 said:


> *It is shaping up great , I think Spud will be a happy little dude ! *


Thank you 
I hope he does like it


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

As for substrate, I was thinking of using peat.
Is this ok or are there any better options?
Sorry about all of the questions, I really appreciate the help


----------



## Speedy-1 (Mar 14, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> As for substrate, I was thinking of using peat.
> Is this ok or are there any better options?
> Sorry about all of the questions, I really appreciate the help


*Depending on how deep it will be , you might want to go with something bigger like pathway bark underneath ? That might also help with drainage ? and then a layer of peat over that ! *


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Speedy-1 said:


> *Depending on how deep it will be , you might want to go with something bigger like pathway bark underneath ? That might also help with drainage ? and then a layer of peat over that ! *


Yeah, that sounds good!
I'm trying to put the least amount as I can in as it needs to be light enough to move haha.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Mar 14, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, that sounds good!
> I'm trying to put the least amount as I can in as it needs to be light enough to move haha.


 *Don't know where it will sit or how sturdy it is but would wheels on the legs be an option ? Its always easier to roll , than lift and carry ! *


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 15, 2016)

Just finished removing the staples.
Overall, we took out around 100 staples!


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 16, 2016)

Just to show you the size:


It's just over 4 foot across.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 16, 2016)

All screwed together now


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 16, 2016)

Now the hard part... Picking out a colour to paint it. I really can't choose!

What colour do you guys think?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 16, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Now the hard part... Picking out a colour to paint it. I really can't choose!
> 
> What colour do you guys think?


Im having trouble with picking out a paint color for my new i door enclosure too. I was thinking a brownish color.. But what about bright colors ? And can any paint be used since we will be water proofing the wood also?


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 16, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im having trouble with picking out a paint color for my new i door enclosure too. I was thinking a brownish color.. But what about bright colors ? And can any paint be used since we will be water proofing the wood also?


I think any paint can be used. I'm not sure though.
It's so hard picking a colour 
I was thinking light grey or dark green. I really don't know though


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 16, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I think any paint can be used. I'm not sure though.
> It's so hard picking a colour
> I was thinking light grey or dark green. I really don't know though


Oh grey sounds nice !


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 16, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh grey sounds nice !


Yeah, but then I don't know if It would stand out too much.

Thinking about neutral colours


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 16, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, but then I don't know if It would stand out too much.
> 
> Thinking about neutral colours
> View attachment 167811


I really like that cappuccino color ! 
Or Old White, and Cool Ashes . 
Bord de Seine looks a little different .


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 16, 2016)

Aaaaaah , it is hard to pick a color !


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 16, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I really like that cappuccino color !
> Or Old White, and Cool Ashes .
> Bord de Seine looks a little different .





Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Aaaaaah , it is hard to pick a color !


I know right!
I pick decide on one and then 2 minutes later I decide on a different one.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Remember , lighter colors reflect light and heat as opposed to darker colors absorbing it ! *


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 16, 2016)

Cappuccino then ?! Unless you wanna go darker now. Lol 
I think im just going to let my boyfriend pick the color for my new indoor enclosure. *dusts hands off*


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 17, 2016)

Hoping to finish it this weekend.
Still haven't decided on a colour though.
I need to waterproof it first and make the sides taller


----------



## Rue (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks good! I like the Bord de Seine (if what I see is the 'true' colour).

When we make our permanent indoor enclosure...I find I'm waffling between painting it white - in which case I will likely use an oil-based marine enamel paint (and let it dry thoroughly before use) or leave it wood - and polyeurthane it (and let it dry thoroughly)...or, now I'm wondering about linseed oil?

Has anyone tried it? It can have mildew problems...but we're so dry to begin with I'm not overly concerned...

And has anyone caulked the interior (with a safe product) to help seal it? Before or after painting/varnishing?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 17, 2016)

Ive never heard on linseed oil but i was planning on using silicon to caulk the cracks on my enclosure. Maybe before and after waterproofing it.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 18, 2016)

looking at these 3 paint colours at the moment.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 18, 2016)

I like the middle, the Natural Stone


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 19, 2016)

They didn't have many colours in the size that I needed, so I picked this one.
Took me forever to choose but I went for this:


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 19, 2016)

Cant wait to see it on the enclosure !


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 19, 2016)

So far, this build has only cost £20 
Shouldn't need to buy anything else apart from peat and plants


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 20, 2016)

Don't think I'll get it finished this weekend. The weather is not cooperating so I can't paint it


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 20, 2016)

I know ! The weather was getting so nice & now its back to being cold & rainy & even snowy ! (In MD)


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 21, 2016)

GUYS!!!!
WE HAVE GROWTH 
Only one of the seed mixes have sprouted but it's still growth


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 25, 2016)

Managed to get one coat of paint on today and make the edges higher.
If the weather is ok tomorrow then I will paint another coat tomorrow.
Just need to add a base and fill it with hides and plants


----------



## David Schmidt (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 25, 2016)

Yup, good call on the color. Looks good


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 25, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yup, good call on the color. Looks good


Thanks 
Will be a tad darker when the second coat is on.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 25, 2016)

David Schmidt said:


> Looks good


Thanks 
Hoping to finish it soon


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 25, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks
> Will be a tad darker when the second coat is on.


Its still a good neutral color  
Its like doing your nails a couple coats


----------



## KaijuEmily (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow! Nice score! Ive never seen a table like that in the garden section. I would love to find something like that for an indoor enclosure!


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 26, 2016)

KaijuEmily said:


> Wow! Nice score! Ive never seen a table like that in the garden section. I would love to find something like that for an indoor enclosure!


Yeah, I've never seen them for sale.
It was pot luck when we saw the free wood sign, we nearly drove past.
I wish I could use it indoors but I just don't have the space


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 30, 2016)

The seeds are getting bigger 


Even a couple of pansies have started to grow on my windowsill 
I'm sanding all the edges of spuds enclosure ready to paint the second coat.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 31, 2016)

Just finished painting the second coat


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 31, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Just finished painting the second coat
> View attachment 168988


Looks good to me, no corners either for your tort to use as an escape route.


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 31, 2016)

Are you a girl or a boy? If you are a girl your work is impressive. I wish I knew how to paint wood that good and not only my nails . What kind of paint did you use? Does it need to be water based to be tortoise friendly?


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 31, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Are you a girl or a boy? If you are a girl your work is impressive. I wish I knew how to paint wood that good and not only my nails . What kind of paint did you use? Does it need to be water based to be tortoise friendly?


Hey. I'm a girl. 
My dad did the handy work 
I just painted it haha 
As for paint... I used:


It is water based but I don't know if it HAS to be in order for a tort to be safe on it.


----------



## Rue (Mar 31, 2016)

No. Oil based (alkyd) paints are perfectly safe - once they are fully cured (dry). It`s the solvents in the paint that of concern - not the fully dry paint.


----------



## Sara G. (Mar 31, 2016)

This looks so amazing! I can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 31, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey. I'm a girl.
> My dad did the handy work
> I just painted it haha
> As for paint... I used:
> ...


Your dad sounds a lot like mine .


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 31, 2016)

Just need to put a base in and start landscaping


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 31, 2016)

Gotta staple the base down, make holes for drainage and then fill it up


----------



## Sara G. (Mar 31, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Gotta staple the base down, make holes for drainage and then fill it up



Wahoo! You're getting there! I'm excited for the final product & I'm sure you are too! Spud will be super happy when the time comes, hopefully!


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 31, 2016)

Sara G. said:


> Wahoo! You're getting there! I'm excited for the final product & I'm sure you are too! Spud will be super happy when the time comes, hopefully!


Yeah. The weather was finally good enough to paint the second coat. 

I am planning to plant his seed mix and was also going to get some herbs for him to hide under. I am also growing pansies but it they have only just started to grow. Don't know weather to grow his seed mix in trays or just show them straight into the enclosure. What do you think?


----------



## Sara G. (Mar 31, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah. The weather was finally good enough to paint the second coat.
> 
> I am planning to plant his seed mix and was also going to get some herbs for him to hide under. I am also growing pansies but it they have only just started to grow. Don't know weather to grow his seed mix in trays or just show them straight into the enclosure. What do you think?



You could always do a bit of both. If it's warm enough to plant outside then you can totally plant them straight in the enclosure but any sprouts might get trampled before they can get big enough to be used to hide under. I do a bit of both with my indoor enclosure (it's still not warm enough for outside time here ) and plant some seeds in the enclosure but I also have a tray that's planted so I have sprouts I can cut up and feed to her.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 31, 2016)

Sara G. said:


> You could always do a bit of both. If it's warm enough to plant outside then you can totally plant them straight in the enclosure but any sprouts might get trampled before they can get big enough to be used to hide under. I do a bit of both with my indoor enclosure (it's still not warm enough for outside time here ) and plant some seeds in the enclosure but I also have a tray that's planted so I have sprouts I can cut up and feed to her.


Might do that 
I am also going to buy some living salads. I might buy some small flowers from a garden centre and let the chemicals grow out.


----------



## Sara G. (Mar 31, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Might do that
> I am also going to buy some living salads. I might buy some small flowers from a garden centre and let the chemicals grow out.



Good plan. I need to seriously step up my gardening game.


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 1, 2016)

All filled up with a nice big water dish 
As for planting... I really don't know what to do. Might have a stroll in the country park and dig up some weeds. I wish I could just go to the garden centre and buy a load of plants that he could eat but they just have to use all those chemicals, don't they.


----------



## Rue (Apr 1, 2016)

You could grow your own...start them in those little biodegradable pots maybe? Find someone who can give you spider plant babies?

Just check with friends and families for edible houseplants that they don't want anymore...


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 1, 2016)

Rue said:


> You could grow your own...start them in those little biodegradable pots maybe? Find someone who can give you spider plant babies?
> 
> Just check with friends and families for edible houseplants that they don't want anymore...


I am 'trying' to grow my own. However, I am not very green fingered. And as for family... I've never seen any edible house plants, only cut flowers. 

I am debating weather to plant in seed trays or directly into the enclosure.


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 26, 2016)

Just chucked a load of seeds in the enclosure this morning. 
I put:
Two different seed mixes
Pansies and
Nasturtiums.


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 28, 2016)

The seeds now:
The seed mix-

and pansies-


----------



## Sara G. (Apr 28, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Just chucked a load of seeds in the enclosure this morning.
> I put:
> Two different seed mixes
> Pansies and
> Nasturtiums.



Careful with the Nasturtiums. I started mine in a very small mini-green house kinda thing that I got from Home Depot. HOLY MOLEY DID THEY GET HUGE!!! I had to cut them back and repot them entirely because of their enormous root systems. Granted I had no idea what I was in for with them. But I haven't gotten any flowers yet. They're inside so that's probably why.
Nice seed mix! Looking good!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Apr 28, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> The seeds now:
> The seed mix-
> View attachment 171811
> and pansies-
> View attachment 171812


My pansies are taking FOREVER to grow. They sprouted just a little for the last week


----------



## spud's_mum (May 8, 2016)

Spud spent the day outside today 
I did some gardening - planted 3 seed trays. I just put some salad bits in the enclosure as that's all I could get. He will have weeds when they're finished growing. He spent most of the day burrowed down after having a walk around. The second pic was when I dug him up. 

Now he's having a nice soak.


He is not eating very much and won't eat his weeds.  if he doesn't eat them soon I will have to squirt some cucumber juice on them.


----------



## Kori5 (May 8, 2016)

He won't eat anything ( not including tomato cucumber and that kind) or just his weeds?


----------



## spud's_mum (May 8, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> He won't eat anything ( not including tomato cucumber and that kind) or just his weeds?


He will only eat the odd bit of lettuce or cress. It is very unlike him. He just isn't interested in food and hasn't been since yesterday. At least he ate a bit of something though.


----------



## JoesMum (May 8, 2016)

Ot's a bit soon to get concerned. They can go several days without eating and come to no harm. Keep soaking him every morning so he stays hydrated. Tomorrow will be a little cooler, so he may deceide he is hungry again


----------



## Kori5 (May 8, 2016)

I wouldn't worry if he is eating, even a little bit. A have an adult who has phases when he eats so little and gives me migrenes . He is healthy as s horse but the do worry us sometimes. I think he might be too hot as you said he was burried all day? Because in the wild they tend to go outside in the morning and afternoon. During the hottest part, they stay burried.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 12, 2016)

Update:
The seed mix:


The other weeds:


The pansies just aren't growing


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 12, 2016)

My pansys arent growing either. Im going to blame on this sudden coldish weather though. Ill try again maybe next week


----------



## spud's_mum (May 12, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My pansys arent growing either. Im going to blame on this sudden coldish weather though. Ill try again maybe next week


They have gotten to the seedling stage but just don't seem to be growing anymore


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 12, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> They have gotten to the seedling stage but just don't seem to be growing anymore


Me too. Mine look like its starting to mold though, so im not sure if i should start over


----------



## spud's_mum (May 18, 2016)

I have growth!


----------



## Rue (May 18, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 18, 2016)

Rue said:


> Excellent!


Thanks 
I was so excited when I saw a couple pop up


----------



## Pawciorc (May 18, 2016)

Dont let Spud in or somehow separate him from the seedings. Or in an eye blink he eats all of them. Torts are seeding fans!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 18, 2016)

Pawciorc said:


> Dont let Spud in or somehow separate him from the seedings. Or in an eye blink he eats all of them. Torts are seeding fans!!!


I'm sure he will eat it immediately but I don't think it will be warm enough for him to go out for a while. I have seed trays also growing so hopefully I can keep up with him


----------



## DPtortiose (May 18, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm sure he will eat it immediately but I don't think it will be warm enough for him to go out for a while.



Depends, how warm is it currently in your area?

I'd suggest a little cold frame inside the outdoor enclosure, It'll give your animal a chance to warm up faster and stay outside and active on colder days. It was only 14 degrees during the day here, but inside the coldframe it was a toasty 26 degrees. It also helps to keep the temperature up at night, which allows the animals to follow a more natural schedule.

I'd also suggest a clump of grass in the enclosure. It generally provides a nice place to explore and gives the animal a humid place to dig down. A nice flat dark rock would also be helpful. It'll soak up the heat from the sun and will allow the animal to warm up faster. It will most likely also will be a good hiding spot. Animal generally prefer a tight space with back cover to dig down into.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 18, 2016)

DPtortiose said:


> Depends, how warm is it currently in your area?
> 
> I'd suggest a little cold frame inside the outdoor enclosure, It'll give your animal a chance to warm up faster and stay outside and active on colder days. It was only 14 degrees during the day here, but inside the coldframe it was a toasty 26 degrees. It also helps to keep the temperature up at night, which allows the animals to follow a more natural schedule.
> 
> I'd also suggest a clump of grass in the enclosure. It generally provides a nice place to explore and gives the animal a humid place to dig down. A nice flat dark rock would also be helpful. It'll soak up the heat from the sun and will allow the animal to warm up faster. It will most likely also will be a good hiding spot. Animal generally prefer a tight space with back cover to dig down into.


Thanks for the tips, I will make a little cold frame. It is only 11 degrees at the moment  no sunshine, just grey skies and rain.


----------



## JoesMum (May 18, 2016)

I would recommend a patch of blue slate chips in there for Spud to bask on.

I have been zapping the patch in our garden with the temperature gun. The other day the air temperature was 12C with weak sun and the the slate 29C! They make a huge difference.


----------



## Rue (May 21, 2016)

So you are also in the UK! Now why did I think you were in Michigan or Wisconsin? 

I need an atlas...


----------



## spud's_mum (May 22, 2016)

It was a sunny morning so I took spud out for a bit. Now it's starting to cloud over so I will have to bring him in soon


----------



## spud's_mum (May 26, 2016)

Sunny day- Spud is enjoying himself outside


----------



## Rue (May 26, 2016)

Supercute!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 29, 2016)

Rue said:


> Supercute!!!


Thank you


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 5, 2016)

The plants are growing nicely.... Well, they were growing nicely until I put spud out about 10 minutes ago


----------



## Rue (Jun 5, 2016)

I swear he's getting cuter!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 5, 2016)

Rue said:


> I swear he's getting cuter!


Ahaha he sure does age well


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 24, 2016)

Updated pic


----------



## Rue (Jun 24, 2016)

It's turning into a jungle in there!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 24, 2016)

Rue said:


> It's turning into a jungle in there!


I can't wait till they're all fully grown. I still need more variety but he seems to love it in there


----------



## CathyNed (Jun 25, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 167378


Is it a large tennis ball or a tiny dog??


----------



## CathyNed (Jun 25, 2016)

Taylor T. said:


> Is that a huge tennis ball or a tiny dog?


Oops...didnt see this and I just asked the same thing! Great minds eh!


----------



## CathyNed (Jun 25, 2016)

@spudthetortoise its looking great! Nice work and spud is a real cutie!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 25, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Is it a large tennis ball or a tiny dog??


Small dog and large tennis ball.

here he is on his birthday


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 25, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> @spudthetortoise its looking great! Nice work and spud is a real cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 30, 2016)

How are the pansys? I started over, a few weeks ago, they've sprouted again. But theyre taking awfully long to grow. Its not at a standstill, but taking forever to grow!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 17, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How are the pansys? I started over, a few weeks ago, they've sprouted again. But theyre taking awfully long to grow. Its not at a standstill, but taking forever to grow!


Mine died  I think I'm better off buying some and letting them grow for 6 months.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 17, 2016)

The plants started off great but now they are struggling and dying 
I think it's because there is no nutrients in the peat anymore. Obviously, I can't use chemicals. How about horse manure? Is that safe?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jul 17, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> The plants started off great but now they are struggling and dying
> I think it's because there is no nutrients in the peat anymore. Obviously, I can't use chemicals. How about horse manure? Is that safe?


Im sure horse manure is safe. And tortoise poo too . 
You can use fertilizer though! I think it was a certain kind that wasnt safe. But stuff like miracle grow plant food is okay!


----------

